# SE-R Low Budget show mods.



## blackser (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey I bought a black 1992 Nissan SE-R and I'm not satisfied with the looks of it. It is lowered 1.5 with 16" ADR rims but I want something more out of the ordinary, the only problem is I have a tight budget. I can afford a bodykit but having one proffesionally installed is too much, how hard is it to install one yourself and then have it painted? Does anyone have any suggestions?

-Tim


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, if you want it to look like you did it yourself, then by all means do it yourself.

If you don't want to be laughed at at shows, save your money and have it done by the pros.

Building a respectible show car is not cheap.

Now, if you have no intention of competing with the other cars, and you don't care if people talk shit about your car, by all means fit it and paint it yourself.

Please don't take my post out of context. I'm not hating on you or anything. I just have a realistic view of the show scene....

Good luck....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Well, if you want it to look like you did it yourself, then by all means do it yourself.
> 
> If you don't want to be laughed at at shows, save your money and have it done by the pros.
> 
> ...


Definately listen to what this guy said ^^^

It's a very expensive hobby. Unless you can mold your own c/f parts and fabricate stuff yourself (which is also pretty expensive for all the equipment) it's gonna look very DIY and that doesn't get much quality points b/c it will usually turn out looking like a 6 year old did it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I will say the best looking cars are custom ones tho.... but unless you know your shit and have been doing this for years (like all the show leaders have) you won't really make anything good.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sean, you don't mind if I speak against cosmetically modifying an SE-R, do you?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there's a difference between DIY and custom. DIY is more like gluing on a GT-R emblem, installing fog lights, and using spray paint to remove the chrome look around the windows. Custom = having your own shop, material, equipment, and years of skill to make your own custom parts OR Paying a shop a few Gs to "customize" your car.

Mike R. (ScorchN) can make his own c/f and fibergass parts. He has a customized car (coming along) b/c he does his own work, he has the facility, money, and skill.
Sean (1CLN) had a customized car b/c he has very unique parts made for him, a VERY pricy paint job, and lots of money.

It's very expensive to have a show quality car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris said:


> Sean, you don't mind if I speak against cosmetically modifying an SE-R, do you?



Feel free.
If he wants to mod it...he will, regardles of what people on a message board tells him. If I listened and taken to heart to all the negative comments I've gotten over the years, I would of stopped doing this long ago. I love modding my car, and no matter what people said I've done it the way I wanted to.

I've seen some pretty outstanding show quality SE-R's. You don't have to "rice" a car out to be a good show car.

I'm just trying to let blackser know that unless you know what you are doing, or know someone that does, save some cash and pay to have it done.


I do pay to have some stuff done, but 75% of my car I've been hands on. I only deal with shops/people that allow my input and help. That way I get to learn as well as feel the gratitude of working on my car.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Feel free.
> If he wants to mod it...he will, regardles of what people on a message board tells him. If I listened and taken to heart to all the negative comments I've gotten over the years, I would of stopped doing this long ago. I love modding my car, and no matter what people said I've done it the way I wanted to.
> 
> I've seen some pretty outstanding show quality SE-R's. You don't have to "rice" a car out to be a good show car.
> ...


i PERSONALLY LIKE THE CAR ITS NICE. Im not excited about the rear though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dmanars said:


> Im not excited about the rear though.


Well, it is a Nissan....

Not many of them have attractive rear ends:fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Not to be bias or anything, but I think the 3rd gen Altimas' rear end looks good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> Not to be bias or anything, but I think the 3rd gen Altimas' rear end looks good.


To me, it's one of those things you really like or hate. I can see how it's likeable, but I would like it MUCH better if the chrome part matched the bodycolor.

I like the 240sx Kouki (97-98) rear end. And I like the old-skool look of the B13 SE-R. (spoiler and inner lights).


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

"Low Budget show mods" is kinda like saying you want Filet Mignons at Bologna prices...just doesn't work


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

myoung said:


> "Low Budget show mods" is kinda like saying you want Filet Mignons at Bologna prices...just doesn't work


haha.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> "Low Budget show mods" is kinda like saying you want Filet Mignons at Bologna prices...just doesn't work


So true... :thumbup:


----------



## Randomshane (Jan 24, 2004)

*It makes me sad*

Where do you think all these show stopinging artist got thier skill? Did the car fairy bless them? NO, the got thier hands dirty.... I am sorry but I have more respect for a car that was put together by a person not a company. I have 2 project cars that are going great.. My Sentra (Custom Daily Driver) and my Race inspired cavalier (With a corvette engine). The only reason the have come out anywhere near as good as they are is because I take the care to know what I am doing before I do it... and if it doesn't come out to show quality I do it again... so by all means, install the kit yourself they really are that hard and paint it if you want, or shell out the $ I don't car, just don't diss the DIYers who actually can make something that doesn't look DIY...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

you can get the kit.. test fit it.. and take your god dang time.. but think about it like this.. fiberglass doesnt bend the way OEM uranthane does.. if you bend it too much, or put any pressure on it.. it will start to crack.. the smarter thing to do is get it pro done.. but, if you get a good kit, it should technically just bolt on.. then you can take it off, get it painted, and install it yourself.. save about.. a houndred bucks or so.. but, a decent paint job for a body kit will cost you just shy of a grand for extreme quality.. but im guessing the rest of a 92 se-rs paint wont be in that good of condition anyway.... its definatly one of those things you need to research..

the only way you can DIY good, is with a air compressor, and REAL professional top feed paint gun, with urethane enhanced paint.. like... they show on monster garadge, and west coast customs shows..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Randomshane said:


> Where do you think all these show stopinging artist got thier skill? Did the car fairy bless them? NO, the got thier hands dirty.... I am sorry but I have more respect for a car that was put together by a person not a company. I have 2 project cars that are going great.. My Sentra (Custom Daily Driver) and my Race inspired cavalier (With a corvette engine). The only reason the have come out anywhere near as good as they are is because I take the care to know what I am doing before I do it... and if it doesn't come out to show quality I do it again... so by all means, install the kit yourself they really are that hard and paint it if you want, or shell out the $ I don't car, just don't diss the DIYers who actually can make something that doesn't look DIY...


once again, there's a big difference between DIY and custom fabrication. Most people who do fiberglass work ARE somewhat blessed by the fiberglass fairy. It takes a certain skill to be able to work with materials that some people couldn't do if they tried. It does take practice but no matter what IT ISN'T A CHEAP HOBBY!!!! People do it b/c they love it and the smart ones won't mess up their cars until they know what they're doing. By the time they have enough skill to make real fiberglass/carbon fiber parts, they would've prolly spent 3 bodykits worth of materials and facility to do their early work.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. ive spent around 50 bucks on fiberglass.. and im just now learning how to mold shit.. its not cheap at all.. and all my stuff doesnt look smooth.. but, its coming along.. and each thing i make, gets better and better


----------

